
How to block email trackers and read reciepts - jivings
https://blog.leavemealone.app/how-to-block-email-trackers-and-read-reciepts/
======
jivings
Hey HN, author here. To help with this we've also created an Adblock/uBlock
list that will block tracking pixels.

[https://github.com/leavemealone-app/email-
trackers](https://github.com/leavemealone-app/email-trackers)

